# Tomy 4-Lane Fuji Speedway Set...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
No, I didn't find the set, but I found the paperwork from it, Charlie...

Group C 4-Lane Fuji Speedway Set - #XS-111...
(almost everything is in a few Japanese dialects)

21' of track... 15" Pro terminal track... 4 cars, with 4 extra bodies... 

#P-009 - Mercedes-Benz C-9 Circuit Board, #61...
#P-008 - Jaguar XJR-9 Silk Cut, #2...
#P-007 - Porsche 962C Sbell, #17...
#P-010 - Toyota 88C-V Minolta, #36... 

All chassis*:* Short magnet Turbo; black wheels (might be wrong on the wheels... 
'Twas 25 years ago... The Porsche & Toyota may have been white)...

No info on the extra cars... Believe none of the 8 bodies were any different
from any other world-wide releases... Think they would have been any of
the 956*/*962 and Nissan-March 86G variations in 1989-90...

I was quoted $310 USD... Think I got it for $250 USD... But by the time it
got to me (Japan to Canada to SC, it was back up near the $300 mark)...

Came in a nice *suitcase style* box w/plastic handle... Sectioned styrofoam
inside to hold the track*/*cars when you went to a friend's house to race...

*Parts Cover Sheet...*









*Lane stickers & guardrail sponsor stickers... hmmmm one of the blue stickers
must be in the bottom of the file cabinet...*









*Front of 2 cards that came with the set... ???...*









*Backside of same 2 cards...*








.

I tried to get the 32', 2-lane le Mans set from the same guy, because it had
the #4001 digital counter*/*timer in it... Those alone were around $150 - $200
each back then, alone... But the *deal* fell through (I think the *middle-man*
kept it for himself :lol

I gotta find the box for this set... and brush-up on my Kanji... 

John
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice John, now if only I could read Kanji. Keep looking that set has to be somewhere!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*More info from the Detail-Geek...*

.
Found a Xerox the guy in Canada sent me from the guy in Japan,
while we were negotiating...
(still haven't located that $1,000,000 I owe you, Charlie... sorry)...

Four things of interest on the photo below*:*

1 *-* FISCO *=* Fuji International Speedway Company, Ltd...

2 - Turbo chassis called *Magna Traction*...

3 - Shows terminal tracks as standard ones - 99.99% sure mine came with
the Pro ones (reference earlier photo, this thread)...

4 - *Cutoff* Track Logo - Never found a photo of it... But kind of looks like the
back part of the track (marked-off in red) just placed in a circle... Colors - ???...





















~ *A Nice FISCO Site w/Vintage Photos & Info* ~.

I love to learn and find out things that went before...

John
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

John,
Very interesting. Let me know when you find what you owe me <g>.

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> John, Let me know when you find what you owe me <g>.
> 
> Charlie


Oh, you know I'm on it :lol:

I was thinkin' (Dangerous, I know) about the *Magna Traction* term...

Since I can't read anything in Japanese, I don't really know the context
of it's use...

It might be used as saying the Turbo cars have *M-T* and not calling
the Turbos *M_T*...

But, who knows?... 

John
.


----------

